# هنا كافة محاضرات صيانة الأجهزة الطبية قسم الهندسة الطبية جامعة دمشق



## glucose (2 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
سوف أقوم في هذا الموضوع بتنزيل كامل المحاضرات التي يتم إعطاؤها في قسم الهندسة الطبية في جامعة دمشق في مادة الصيانة وذلك للسنة الخامسة




المحاضرة الأولى تجدونها في الملف المرفق


باقي المحاضرات سيتم تنزيل كل محاضرة في آنها بإذن الله
والسلام عليكم


----------



## حورس ميديكال (5 مارس 2008)

الله يقويقك


----------



## tigersking007 (5 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك بجد جميل


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (8 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك بجد جميل


----------



## نهلة نعيم (10 مارس 2008)

لو سمحت قمت بتنزيل الملف المرفق ولم استطع فتحه أرجو الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## glucose (11 مارس 2008)

مكن لأنو الملف وورد 2007 يعني بدو أحدث نسخة اوفيس
يعني office 2007


----------



## bassel hatem (12 مارس 2008)

يرجى تعديل الملف لانه لايعمل


----------



## المهندس عبووود (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي على الافادة لاكن الملف لا يعمل لو سمحت ممكن تعدل الملف لكي يستفيد الجميع


----------



## almathhji (17 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله على المجهود الحلو بس انا كمان ما يفتح عندي الملف


----------



## almathhji (17 مارس 2008)

...................................................................................


----------



## كهدرز (17 مارس 2008)

روووعة تعجز الألسن عن وصفها


----------



## glucose (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
أعود وأقول أن الملف Word 2007
يعني بلاحقة docx وليس doc
لذا أرجو تنزيل الاوفيس 2007 حتى يعمل


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 مارس 2008)

جزاكِ الله خيرا وتسلمي لنا .

شكرا لتعاونك بما يرضي الله .

البغدادي


----------



## saboun (19 مارس 2008)

مساعدة من فضلكم... أحاول تنزيل الملف المرفق ولكن تأتينى صفحة فارغة ولا يفتح شاشة التحميل


----------



## glucose (20 مارس 2008)

يبدو الخلل من المنتدى لأنو مبارح كمان كنت عم حمل ملف عن الديلزة وصار معي نفس الشي


----------



## حفيد الرازي (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك أخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## glucose (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
هذه المحاضرة تتحدث عن صيانة أجهزة الأشعة السينية
آسفة عالتأخير


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (19 أبريل 2008)

الشكر الجزيل يا بشا


----------



## saboun (19 أبريل 2008)

محاضرة شيقة وفى انتظار المذيد


----------



## omardj84 (23 أبريل 2008)

كل الشكر لك ولجهودك....


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## almathhji (28 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا ما تقصروا 
و جعل الله اعمالكم حسنات تقاس في ميزان الحي القيوم


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

ممكن ياجلكوز تعملى الملف و تختاري save as 
وبعدين
Microsoft office word 2003-97 
انا عن نفسي عندي 2007

وشغال معايا تمام
شكرا لك


----------



## نارمار (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم تشرفت بالانضمام الي هذا المنتدي و كنت اود ان اتصفح المحاضرات الخاصه بالصيانه ولكني لم استطع لانها لم تفتح معي ارجوا الافاده جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (6 نوفمبر 2008)

1000 شكر على المعلومات


----------



## saboun (7 نوفمبر 2008)

محاضرة جميلة جدا .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amod (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## انتصار حامد (9 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً وفقك الله


----------



## biogenious (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الصفحه تعمل على ويندوز2007 وانا حملته وشكرا على الملف


----------



## محمدحافظ (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف ألف ألأف شكر


----------



## kimojet (15 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## sososona (18 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (18 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكرك موضوع تستاهلي الشكر عليه لكن رغم أنه عندي أوفيس 2007 إلا أنني لم أتمكن من فتح الملف


----------



## محمد الواثق (20 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.سلامه (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياحبيبنا


----------



## dobelhadj (6 مايو 2009)

good idea god help you


----------



## muhammadfekry (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

في إنتظار الباقي


----------



## badr bakoor (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

يعطيك العافيه والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم................................


----------



## محمد بشير متولي (17 أغسطس 2009)

لكل طلاب الهندسة الطبية في دمشق هناك بعض المقالات التي تم فيها الاستفادة من مراجع عدة موجودة على الروابط التالية : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Ultrasound_Activity.htm
http://www.om-sy.com/FREQUENCY RESPONSE OF TRANSDUCERS.htm

وهناك العديد من المقالات وطرق القياس مثل : 
http://www.om-sy.com/Measurment.htm
لقياسات التوليد 
و
http://www.om-sy.com/4D.htm
للتصوير رباعي الابعاد


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

الله يعطيكم العافية بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abdo45 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*لو سمحت قمت بتنزيل الملف المرفق ولم استطع فتحه أرجو الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## الطموحة (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مصعبكم (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيربجد جميل


----------



## ايهاب شرف (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور ياغالي
وارجو المزيد
مع خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق لكم جميعا 
والي الامام دائما 
مع تحياتي 
ابو محمود المصري​


----------



## ahmadba (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا غلوكوز

شكرا محمد بشير متولي بطل الفيلبس و الايكو
معك احمد - المجتهد


----------



## فداء (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## سالم باقيس (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وماقصرت
ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## مهندس محمد زيدان (3 مايو 2010)

المحاضرة أكثر من ممتازة والى ألأمام وننتظر المزيد.


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## bio.medical.g (17 مايو 2010)

عاوز اعرف معلومات عن جهاز mechanical ventilator ارجو المساعده


----------



## waleedthehero (19 مايو 2010)

thank but file not open properly


----------



## ymmb (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا و أنا أنتظر باقي الملفات


----------



## مروة احمد ادم (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير بس الملف مابفتح


----------



## زهراء الاسدي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك العمل الصالح


----------



## دسوقى السيد (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخى على هذا الملف
اما بالنسبة للاخوة الاعضاء لفتح الملف يجب ان تكونو مثبتين اوفيس 2007 او تنزلو FileFormatConverters.exe


----------



## مروان حافض (30 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ولكن الملف لا يفتح


----------



## محمد الواثق (2 أغسطس 2010)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم
في انتظار الجديد اخي الفاضل​


----------



## م/ علي الخالدي (3 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوره جلكوز لاكن الملف مايفتح!!!


----------



## katanoma (7 أغسطس 2010)

Nice Job, Thank you very much


----------



## mid000soft (12 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله على المجهود الحلو بس انا كمان ما يفتح عندي الملف


----------



## mohammed.madani (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم الموضوع والملف


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم الموضوع رائع جدا
 مشكور


----------



## mohammed.madani (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور مرة تانية


----------



## mouhamad seif (16 نوفمبر 2010)

shokran


----------



## مصعبكم (23 ديسمبر 2010)

انا كمان ما يفتح معى


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (24 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك امتيازا على تميزك


----------



## abdki (10 يناير 2011)

مشكور الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

اختى الكريمة لا نري مشاركاتك هذه الفترة ولكن ما قدمتيه يبقى صداه لسنوات
بارك الله فيكي دائما وابدا


----------



## glucose (20 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم
وأنا أعتذر منكم لأن هذه الفترة هي فترة ركود لي في المنتدى وربما يعود السبب لعدم توفر الوقت بسبب خوضي في غمار الحياة العملية بعد التخرج

أرجو التوفيق لكم جميعاً


----------



## monirm (8 مايو 2011)

صراحة لم اجد الملف,ارجو ارشاد!


----------



## gabriel_01 (9 مايو 2011)

شكراThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanx
شكراً شكرا ًً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكراً شكراًThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx
شكرThanxThanxThanxThanxThanxThanx


----------



## مهندس نورس اسكو (10 مايو 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## hassan0094 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيـــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## Randa salah (3 يناير 2013)

شكرا"جزيلا" وجزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## sharm1000 (20 يناير 2013)

هل المفل 3 صفحات فقط هل يوجد ملحقات اخري


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (22 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام جمال الدين (1 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع متميز


----------



## AM+ (4 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله على المجهود


----------



## engahmedyahya (10 فبراير 2013)

جميل جدا 
ولكن اين باقي المحاضرات


----------



## anis al-theep (25 مارس 2013)

شكررا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كامل جرجيس (17 مايو 2017)

شكرا والف شكر


----------

